# A Dirty ATR & a Sunset..



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Went for a little drive yesterday, first real blast with the polybushed front engine mount and short shifter :argie:, the sun was setting in the sky so i pulled up for a couple of shots with my little point and shoot Canon S100.

I was quite pleased with the results after a little bit of processing in Photoscape, didn't end up too blurred either as they were all hand held.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good pics like them.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Is that taken anywhere near Swindon? The Mrs and I just bought our first DSLR and at some point fancy going out to take some pics, we've already got the Uffington White Horse planned and Faringdon Folly but looks like a good spot for sunsets.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, it's on the way up to Barbury Castle. The last two were by the bend in the road at Brimble Hill on the road back to Wroughton. 

Lots of nice spots around for photos, Avebury, Cherhill Monument, the many white horse and loads of places out on the downs, Coombe Gibbet, the other way there is Bibury, Eastleach, walks down the canals etc.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, we'll give them a bash at some point. Always nice to have new ideas of where to go.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Brilliant pics Lloyd:thumb:

And handheld, credit to you.
Love your ATR - I used to have the 1.8 Sport version and always lusted for a Type R but went for an EP3 instead (it fitted in the garage )


----------

